# Clapton fail / win... Kinda?



## Chris du Toit (16/7/15)

Hey fellow Vapers

So I thought I would try my hand at a Clapton to see how it would fire on my istick30. After a few tries and swearing at the drill when the winding went off course I finally got it.

Wrapped 28g around 28g and came in at 1.3ohm... Takes a little while to heat up at 30w but very nice flavour and good vape as well.













So then it was cleanup time and picking up all the failed attempts when I started pulling on a piece of twisted 28g an thought... Ahhhhh, wait a bit. Let me twirl this around something and see what it looks like. Don't know if there is a name for this type of coil? Haven't tested the reading yet...











Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (16/7/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> Hey fellow Vapers
> 
> So I thought I would try my hand at a Clapton to see how it would fire on my istick30. After a few tries and swearing at the drill when the winding went off course I finally got it.
> 
> ...



You found the reverse clapton.


----------



## Chris du Toit (16/7/15)

I think i shall call it the Snake Skin Coil


----------



## Ashley A (16/7/15)

Vape it and let us know how it goes


----------



## Chris du Toit (16/7/15)

Will report back with the verdict after the stick has charged up

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (16/7/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> Hey fellow Vapers
> 
> So I thought I would try my hand at a Clapton to see how it would fire on my istick30. After a few tries and swearing at the drill when the winding went off course I finally got it.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the Clapton.Curious to learn how the mistake vapes


----------



## Chris du Toit (17/7/15)

Morning peeps... so I popped the "snake skin" into the Lemo last night, initially came out to 2.3 Ohm... took it out removed two coils and came in at 1.9Ohm (6 wraps top, 5 bottom) will remove one more on my next build, should come in at 1.6Ohm which would perform just a little better on the istick30 with more variation on Wattage and better battery life. 

So I primed the wick and gave it a toot.... quite surprised! Very nice Vape production and nice taste as well, not too much flavor and not too little either, just right - I have Rocket Sheep Purple Alien in the tank currently. Running it at 18W - 5.8V at the moment and the Vape is just just above cool, not warm yet.

Forgot my phone at home this morning, will upload pics a bit later of what it looks like when firing. Looks like a starfish if you stare down the center! This is going on my list of builds that work well with the Lemo. 

Ok back at home and here are the pics for those who want to know what the misfit looks like...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

